

Kinetic Sand - a non-Newtonian fluid - jschwartz11
http://www.wabafun.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/11/products_id/61/osCsid/d9212b38109bda500dd752a45d224612

======
dromidas
What's up with their website? Press links don't work, their add to cart adds 2
and then pre-sets 3 different mailing addresses to what I assume is real
people at real addresses... is this a legit thing? Cause I want some.

